# 2 Routers, Port forwarding, Lost..



## Mark7805 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm running a residential network on Actiontec r1000h modem/router and Linksys E2000(DD-WRT firmware). I was wanting to use the DD-WRT in wireless repeater mode to boost my wi-fi signal, but after failed attempts had to settle with Access Point mode. *MAIN ISSUE:* Repeater mode would've made port forwarding still handled by my router in the basement, but now I believe the two are conflicting. I've tried DMZ on both but still had no luck hosting game servers(Trackmania 2 in particular). I use to be able to port forward when I had only the one router setup, but I really need the two going for a good wi-fi signal. Any ideas?


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 6, 2012)

Did you disable DHCP when you setup the DD-WRT access point? Here is the sort how-to on the DD-WRT wiki:



> If you want to connect two routers with an ethernet cable, so that all devices connected to either of them can communicate with each other, plug an ethernet cable into the LAN (Not WAN) port of each router, set the IP to the second router to the same LAN IP address as the first router PLUS ONE (eg. 192.168.1.2), disable dhcp on the second router, and set it to a different channel as the first.



If DHCP is enabled on the DD-WRT access point, it will be leasing addresses to clients on an isolated segment...so port forwarding on the primary router won't do anything for for those clients, because it doesn't have those addresses in it's table.


----------



## Mark7805 (Jul 6, 2012)

Zen_ said:


> Did you disable DHCP when you setup the DD-WRT access point?



I set it to Auto Configuration - DHCP for Connection Type


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 6, 2012)

Set the wan connection type to "disabled" in the basic tab, and set the operating mode to "router" in the advanced routing tab. Under router IP in the basic tab, make sure the local IP address is one greater than the primary router (e.g. primary 192.168.1.1, secondary 192.162.1.2), the subnet mask is 255.255.255.0, the gateway and local dns are set to the address of the primary router.


----------



## Mark7805 (Jul 6, 2012)

Zen_ said:


> Set the wan connection type to "disabled" in the basic tab, and set the operating mode to "router" in the advanced routing tab. Under router IP in the basic tab, make sure the local IP address is one greater than the primary router (e.g. primary 192.168.1.1, secondary 192.162.1.2), the subnet mask is 255.255.255.0, the gateway IP is set to the address of the primary router, and the local dns is set to the same IP address as the primary router.



I just did all of these, I noticed it wasn't set to router in advanced, and the local IP was lower than the other one, heh.. I got confused at the gatewayIP and local DNS, I had to reset my router and go back to factory settings. So the gateway IP is the same as the Gateway on the primary router, as well as the local DNS?


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 6, 2012)

It shouldn't really matter if the secondary IP is lower or higher, just as long as it's not the same as the primary and in the same range (e.g 192.168.1.x). It's just easier to remember that way, and you also want to make sure that the secondary IP is not in the DHCP pool. 

The gateway and local dns address is set to the address of  the primary router...so the secondary router will use the primary as the gateway and for local dns.


----------

